# Fazaia Entry Test Result Announced



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Fazaia announced entry test results, anyone got in?


----------



## Shan13 (Nov 11, 2016)

I got in.


----------



## Shan13 (Nov 11, 2016)

Which is better btw... shifa or fazaia? I got into both.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Shifa is much better! 

What's your aggregate shan?


----------



## Shan13 (Nov 11, 2016)

82.6 in fazaia. 
80.14 in shifa.
What's yours?


----------



## Riddaa (Nov 11, 2016)

Which one is better IMDC or Fazaia??


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Fazaia still has not produced one batch even. There will only be second years there this year. Better to go for alternatives.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Shan13 said:


> Which is better btw... shifa or fazaia? I got into both.


Have you paid the fee at Shifa? They told me that the seats are filled?


----------



## Shan13 (Nov 11, 2016)

I have paid the fee... but it's refundable so I can choose a 
better college.. If there is one.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Shan13 said:


> I have paid the fee... but it's refundable so I can choose a
> better college.. If there is one.


Fazaia has earned such a good name in a year so I think its gonna have an excellent reputation. Plus its a project of PAF, so yeah.


----------



## Shan13 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hmm okay. And how's cmh lahore? I've applied there too, on the basis of SAT.
Are they not taking local SAT students this year, then? What's the latest news?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Shan13 said:
> 
> 
> > I have paid the fee... but it's refundable so I can choose a
> ...


But is it mentioned in the international directory of medical schools?


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> But is it mentioned in the international directory of medical schools?


Yes it is.
https://search.wdoms.org/home/SchoolDetail/F0004048


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

My aggregate is 82.58% with UHS.
I've been told the closing merit was around 81%, can anybody confirm?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> My aggregate is 82.58% with UHS.
> I've been told the closing merit was around 81%, can anybody confirm?


Closing merit for?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

bluesky said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > But is it mentioned in the international directory of medical schools?
> ...


Good to know!


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Shan13 said:


> Hmm okay. And how's cmh lahore? I've applied there too, on the basis of SAT.
> Are they not taking local SAT students this year, then? What's the latest news?


CMH lahore is one of the best colleges. As for SAT, nothing is confirmed yet. They've delayed their merit list due to talks with PMDC regarding the issue. Hopefully, the decision will be out this week. 
What's your aggregate with SAT?

- - - Updated - - -



Asad3497 said:


> Good to know!


Did you get into Fazaia?


----------



## Shan13 (Nov 11, 2016)

It's 92.72%.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Good to know!


Did you get into Fazaia?[/QUOTE]

Waiting list. 2nd. Hope to get in. First priorities are Shifa and Fazaia. Then Foundation.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Shan13 said:


> It's 92.72%.


Woah, consider yourself in!

- - - Updated - - -



Asad3497 said:


> Did you get into Fazaia?


Waiting list. 2nd. Hope to get in. First priorities are Shifa and Fazaia. Then Foundation.[/QUOTE]

Oh best of luck! Why have you kept Fazaia above Foundation in your priorities? Just wondering :3


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

I got in. Is it good?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> I got in. Is it good?


What was your aggregate?


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Doctech said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > I got in. Is it good?
> ...


84.97 :/


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> 84.97 :/


What are your other options?


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Idk. Some med schools of Lahore. Like Shalamar or Akhtar Saeed. So I'm wondering if Fazaia is worth moving to Islamabad.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Doctech said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > 84.97 :/
> ...


Wbu?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Shan13 said:
> 
> 
> > It's 92.72%.
> ...


Oh best of luck! Why have you kept Fazaia above Foundation in your priorities? Just wondering :3[/QUOTE]


Good point. I just got called to IMDC too. Anybody else?

Considering Foundation vs Fazaia I would prefer Foundation but it is in RawalPindi and I have to drive from Wah. 
IMDC vs Fazaia, most probably will decide later. Fazaia and Shifa are top priorities for me. I never expected to get into IMDC or any other. 
I prefer Fazaia because of an ideal I had with Shifa. I would have chosen Shifa over anything. 
The reason I am not recommending the top merit guys to Fazaia is that they have chances at much better colleges. IMDC being one. 

Doesn't make sense, does it?:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Idk. Some med schools of Lahore. Like Shalamar or Akhtar Saeed. So I'm wondering if Fazaia is worth moving to Islamabad.


If you are from Lahore, they should be your very first priority IMO. But hey, I am not saying Fazia is bad. It is great. Just not as old as some others. Doesn't make it bad though.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > Idk. Some med schools of Lahore. Like Shalamar or Akhtar Saeed. So I'm wondering if Fazaia is worth moving to Islamabad.
> ...


Yeah but then the whole uhs private mc fiasco is really stressing. Merit list on the 30th? Aint no one got time for that. I even got the interview for Shalamar and Akhtar Saeed but then it all got cancelled. Smh


----------



## Riddaa (Nov 11, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Good to know!
> ...


Waiting list. 2nd. Hope to get in. First priorities are Shifa and Fazaia. Then Foundation.[/QUOTE]
Fazaia shouldn't be your first priority at all. It should be FUMC or shifa. I know soo many people who left fazaia for IMDC.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Riddaa said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Asad3497 said:
> ...


Fazaia shouldn't be your first priority at all. It should be FUMC or shifa. I know soo many people who left fazaia for IMDC.[/QUOTE]


Shifa has filled all seats, according to what they said. 



alpacawayoflife said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > alpacawayoflife said:
> ...



The private colleges win and the admission process resumes where it left off


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Oh best of luck! Why have you kept Fazaia above Foundation in your priorities? Just wondering :3



Good point. I just got called to IMDC too. Anybody else?

Considering Foundation vs Fazaia I would prefer Foundation but it is in RawalPindi and I have to drive from Wah. 
IMDC vs Fazaia, most probably will decide later. Fazaia and Shifa are top priorities for me. I never expected to get into IMDC or any other. 
I prefer Fazaia because of an ideal I had with Shifa. I would have chosen Shifa over anything. 
The reason I am not recommending the top merit guys to Fazaia is that they have chances at much better colleges. IMDC being one. 

Doesn't make sense, does it?:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:[/QUOTE]

Haha I get your point, you're right. I haven't really heard good stuff about IMDC although its older, and the location is like at the outskirts of Isb, but fazaia as I've heard has a modular system and the campus is quite good too.

- - - Updated - - -



Riddaa said:


> Waiting list. 2nd. Hope to get in. First priorities are Shifa and Fazaia. Then Foundation.


Fazaia shouldn't be your first priority at all. It should be FUMC or shifa. I know soo many people who left fazaia for IMDC.[/QUOTE]

People may have chosen IMDC over Fazaia last year because it was Fazaia's first year so there must have been reluctancy by many.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Closing merit for?


For Fazaia!


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Idk. Some med schools of Lahore. Like Shalamar or Akhtar Saeed. So I'm wondering if Fazaia is worth moving to Islamabad.


I think instead of shifting, you should go for the good medical colleges of Lahore then. What's your UHS aggregate?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Closing merit for?
> ...


At 76-77%. I am at 79-80% and at the near top of second merit list. According to them.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh best of luck! Why have you kept Fazaia above Foundation in your priorities? Just wondering :3
> ...


Haha I get your point, you're right. I haven't really heard good stuff about IMDC although its older, and the location is like at the outskirts of Isb, but fazaia as I've heard has a modular system and the campus is quite good too.[/QUOTE]


Thanks :smile:
Fazaia has integrated system. I kinda like it. And I prefer it with Shifa. But I would recommend people to Foundation and IMDC since many senior doctors have said that. I guess it is just my opinion?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Haha I get your point, you're right. I haven't really heard good stuff about IMDC although its older, and the location is like at the outskirts of Isb, but fazaia as I've heard has a modular system and the campus is quite good too.



Thanks :smile:
Fazaia has integrated system. I kinda like it. And I prefer it with Shifa. But I would recommend people to Foundation and IMDC since many senior doctors have said that. I guess it is just my opinion?[/QUOTE]

Foundation is pretty strict, isn't it? 
And I really think Fazaia is better than imdc, old doesn't necessarily mean better and I would prefer modular sys over prof any day. 
Choices choices!!


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sardmank said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha I get your point, you're right. I haven't really heard good stuff about IMDC although its older, and the location is like at the outskirts of Isb, but fazaia as I've heard has a modular system and the campus is quite good too.
> ...


Foundation is pretty strict, isn't it? 
And I really think Fazaia is better than imdc, old doesn't necessarily mean better and I would prefer modular sys over prof any day. 
Choices choices!![/QUOTE]



If you have choice for Shifa, take it. It's the best after Aga Khan. Trust me, they are highly respected internationally as well.


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Asad if you had the choice would you choose shifa or cmh ?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Yoga said:


> Asad if you had the choice would you choose shifa or cmh ?


Shifa.


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Why?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Yoga said:


> Why?


Apart from there excellent academics and grueling syllabus, in which they follow an integrated approach to curriculum (one of the few in while if Pakistan to Ben following this), I have a lot of personal experiences there and I have always found them to be friendly, attentive and responsive. Which is much to say for a hospital in Pakistan. The college staff was not only helpful but also very patient in the help they provided. 
My only disappointment was the stubborn and ill seeming 'first list' and 'full seats' they seemed to have established during their beef with PM&DC.


----------

